# Strange connections on network



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

When I check the 'network' tab in the windows 8 files, it shows a variety of 1-3 unrecognizable connections. These are- angler, a nexus 6p, vehicle, a pros often device, and one unknown device. When I check my router online, it doesn't show these connections. I changed passcodes, WPA2 was already enabled. MAC filtering doesn't work. These only show up in the network tab in the windows 8 file application. Help?


----------



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

Pro soften should be prosoft


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

There are a variety of free network scanners that will scan the entire IP address range and show each device.


----------



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

I used soft perfect scanner, which yielded two unfamiliar Mac addresses, different from those in the windows 8 'network' folder


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Got any IoT devices in the house? Thermostat, refrigerator, television, VoIP phones, etc. ?


----------



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

*** this is ridiculous. According to my computer a Sony bravia is now connected to the network...


----------



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

Confounded Also said:


> Got any IoT devices in the house? Thermostat, refrigerator, television, VoIP phones, etc. ?


Not that I know of. Plus, since I recently changed passcode and restarted my router, wouldn't those things not be able to connect without entering passcode?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

So I take it you don't have a sony smart tv? Can you post the network map results?
Does the scanner show the ip addresses? Can you ping them?

BTW odds are really remote a outsider is connected to your network.


----------



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

GentleArrow said:


> So I take it you don't have a sony smart tv? Can you post the network map results?
> Does the scanner show the ip addresses? Can you ping them?
> 
> BTW odds are really remote a outsider is connected to your network.


What's really weird is that the names/Mac addresses don't match up at all between the windows network thing and the scanner. By network map results do u mean the results of the net scan? And yes don't have that tv


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

If you're using wireless, a neighbor could be hitting it unintentionally. You might try turning the wireless off in the router/modem and any access points and using only wired connections for a while.


----------



## Snakesballz (Dec 16, 2015)

So they could still show up on the network even though they don't have the passcode?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

It would be great to see the scanner network map and the windows network map so we can see what you are seeing.


----------

